# USDA bee lab Beltsville MD. should be a sticky



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you have a problem with your bees and want to know for sure what is wrong this is for you.
We forum members can say what we think it is but is it really?


Go to this link to get all the instructions on how to send samples and how to package them. The correct address is there also. Most samples will fit in the free USPS small casset flatrate box and ships for $4.75 and takes 2 to 3 days.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=7472

This is a free service to all American & Canadian Bee Keepers.


 al


----------

